# problemi connessione siemens/gprs

## grick

x jigi:

Se posti il modello del tuo cellulare e il tuo provider per il GPRS magari posso aiutarti per quella connessione...

----------

## jigi

^grick^

siemens s55 ho sia il cavetto usb che quello seriale, la preferenza se si puo è quella usb poiche detto cavo mi alimenta anche la batteria del cellulare

in internet ho trovato questo prg non so se lo conosci: GPRS_Easy_Connect_300.tar

comunque ogni suggerimento sara sempre ben accetto 

grazie

^randomaze^

hai detto giusto, ho 2 cd, la connessione ad internet la posso effettuare solo tramite xp/gprs/vodafone

 *Quote:*   

> Visti i vari problemi che sta incontrando nell'installazione mi sa che é meglio che prima arrivi a qualcosa di funzionante e poi cerchi di sistemare anche il GPRS. Peraltro mi sembra che il GPRS non sia esattamente un fulmine di guerra per scaricare ISO...

 

tu la sai lunga

ciao

----------

## grick

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ^grick^ 
> 
> siemens s55 ho sia il cavetto usb che quello seriale, la preferenza se si puo è quella usb poiche detto cavo mi alimenta anche la batteria del cellulare 
> ...

 

Conosco anch'io quel programma, ma ha 2 problemi non indifferenti:

* 1. non e' incluso in portage. Questo vuol dire che devi installarlo con una compilazione manuale, oppure (dato che e' gia' stato fatto) prelevare l'ebuild apposito da qui https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=86302 e piazzarlo in overlay 

* 2. ancora peggio, ha una marea di dipendenze esoteriche.

Direi che e' piu' semplice e leggero fare un paio di operazioni a mano, fatte le necessarie premesse per una configurazione di base corretta.

Per avere una connessione GPRS via usb tramite il cellulare ci sono un paio di prerequisiti (a prescindere dall'uso di GPRSeasyconnect o meno):

* 1. devi controllare di avere l'opzione 'Usb Modem (CDC ACM) support' attivata come modulo nel kernel.  Inoltre ovviamente non devono mancare il supporto al protocollo Punto-punto ed il supporto per il PPP su porte asincrone.

Come root:

```
 

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

```

Vai sotto "Device Drivers-->USB Support-->USB Modem (CDC ACM) support" e controlla che sia abilitato come modulo (deve comparire 'M' per intenderci). 

Sotto "Device Drivers-->Network Device Support" selezione come modulo (o controlla che lo sia gia') sia "PPP (point-to-point) protocol" che "PPP support for async serial ports".

Oppure puoi equivalentemente editare il file '/usr/src/linux/.config' ed aggiungere (se non e' gia' presente)

```

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

```

A questo punto e' necessario (eventualmente) compilare i moduli orfani  :Smile:  e piazzarli al posto giusto

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make modules && make modules_install

```

E questa e' fatta.   :Cool: 

* 2. E' necessario avere ppp installato.

Lancia un bel: 

```
 emerge net-dialup/ppp
```

(o equivalente se usi i pacchetti precompilati)

A questo punto dovrai copiare ed incollare questi 2 file:

* 'chat-omni' da piazzare in /etc/ppp/

```

'' AT

TIMEOUT 240

OK 'AT CGDCONT=1,"IP","web.omnitel.it"'

OK ATS0=0

OK AT CGACT?

OK AT CGATT?

OK ATDT*99***1#

TIMEOUT 30

CONNECT ""

```

*  'omni' da piazzare in /etc/ppp/peers/

```

# Enables connection debugging facilities.

debug

# Speed

115200

# Use hardware flow control (i.e. RTS/CTS) to control the flow

# of data on the serial port.

crtscts

# Use the modem control lines.

modem

# Specifies that pppd should create a UUCP-style lock file for

# the serial device to ensure exclusive access to the device.

lock

# Disable protocol field compression negotiation in both the

# receive and the transmit direction.

#-> The tutorial indicates to insert this.

nopcomp

#-> The tutorial indicates to insert this.

noipv6

# Disable Address/Control compression in both directions (send

# and receive).

#noaccomp

# Disable magic number negotiation. With this option, pppd

# cannot detect a looped-back line.

#nomagic

# Disable Compression Control Protocol (CCP) negotiation.

#noccp

# Disable Van Jacobson style TCP/IP header compression in both

# the transmit and the receive direction.

novj

# Disable the connection-ID compression option in Van Jacobson

# style TCP/IP header compression.

#novjccomp

# Don't detach from the controlling terminal.

# nodetach

# Disables the default behaviour when no local IP address is

# specified, which is to determine (if possible) the local IP

# address from the hostname.

noipdefault

# This option causes pppd to create such a default route when

# IPCP comes up, and delete it when the link is terminated.

defaultroute

disconnect '/usr/sbin/chat -e -f /etc/ppp/disconnect -v'

connect '/usr/sbin/chat -e -f /etc/ppp/chat-omni'

#cell device, may change

/dev/ttyACM0

user

password

#Enable the DNSs from server

usepeerdns

#With this option, pppd will accept all control characters from the peer, including those marked in the receive asyncmap

receive-all

logfile "/root/conn_omni.log"

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

```

Quando colleghi il cellulare controlla che il modulo cdc_acm sia caricato

```

# lsmod | grep cdc_acm

```

e che quindi sia stato creato l'appropriato device /dev/ttyACM0

A questo punto la parte di configurazione e' finita non ti rimane che vedere se tutto funziona egregiamente lanciando come root un bel:

```

# pon omni

```

la connessione si puo' chiudere (con molta fantasia) con:

```

# poff omni

```

e buona navigazione  :Smile: 

NB: e' possibile che ci siano un paio di problemi

* 1. il device per il protocollo ppp '/dev/ppp' non viene creato di default, in questo caso basta lanciare come root, prima di iniziare a navigare:

```

mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0

```

* 2. Mi pare di ricordare che anche un altro modulo 'visor' potesse prendersi carico dei cellilari una volta collegati. In questo caso pero' non riusciresti a navigare perche' il device ttyACM0 non sarebbe ovviamente creato. Se succedesse lancia (sempre come root):

```

modprobe -r visor

modprobe -r cdc_acm

modprobe cdc_acm

```

----------

## jigi

^gric ha scritto^:

 *Quote:*   

> # pon omni

 

R: /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/omni: unrecognized option 'crtcts'

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe -r visor

 

R: FATAL: Module visor not found

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe -r cdc_acm

     ok

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe cdc_acm

    ok

 *Quote:*   

> # pon omni

 

R: /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/omni: unrecognized option 'crtcts'

io ho ricopiato i tuo file 

li ho riletti e sono giusti come li hai postati

non so, che ne pensi

ciao

----------

## randomaze

jigi, quando rispondi dovresti farlo nel topic dove é iniziato il discorso, altrimenti non si riesce a capire cosa dici e a chi, o a cosa ti riferisci.

Ho fatto un pò di taglia e incolla con i due thread, adesso qui e solo qui continua il discorso su come impostare il gprs e solo di quello.

Ok?

----------

## jigi

ok,ok, scusa non ti arrabbiare, ma non siete voi che consigliate di aprire un topic x ogni argomento

poi è stato ^gric ^ che molto gentilmente si è interessato al discorso della connessione, che visto a lui funziona ed è valida

credo sarebbe meglio evidenziarla x il futuro

comunque adesso provo a connettermi vi sapro dire

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *jigi wrote:*   

> R: /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/omni: unrecognized option 'crtcts'

 

Nel post di gric c'é scritto: crtscts  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jigi

avevo sbagliato a scrivere, visto che devo copiarmi tutto a mano e poi riscriverlo

^gric^ ha scritto

 *Quote:*   

> Quando colleghi il cellulare controlla che il modulo cdc_acm sia caricato 

 

io ho controllato ma non è stato caricato

```
Devices

Character Devices

-mem     1

-pty        2

-ttyp       3

-/dev/vc/0    4

-tty     4

-ttys     4

-/dev/tty     5

-/dev/console     5

-/dev/ptmx     5

-Ip     6

-vcs     7

--Miscellaneous Devices     10

    psaux     10

    inotify     10

-input     13

-sound     14

- sg     21

-alsa     116

-ptm     128

-pts     136

-ieee 1394     171

-usb      180

-drm     226

Block Devices

fd   2

ide0   3

sd   8

ide1   10

sd

sd

...

eccetera

```

non so se ho fatto bene:

```
nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

ho aggiunto cdc_acm

ma non ho ottenuto niente

quando lancio pon omni mi da questa risposta:

```
/usr/sbin/pppd: in file /etc/ppp/peers/omni: unrecognized option 'chat'
```

x ^randomaze^ domanda fuori tema:

quando avvio il pc, parte la schermata con il caricamento di tutto il sistema

ebbene per metà tutto lo schermo è pieno di puntini bianchi e poi torna normale, ossia si legge normalmente quello che c'è scritto sullo schermo

ho intravisto due segni rossi, e ho scoperto che all'avvio non mi carica la swap

se puo essere utile ti posto il grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0) /grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r6

root (hd,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6  root=/dev)hda3
```

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *jigi wrote:*   

> io ho controllato ma non è stato caricato

 

Non so bene cosa hai controllato... per vedere i moduli presenti in memoria il comando é:

```
lsmod
```

per caricare un modulo si usa il comando:

```
modprobe nomemodulo
```

inserirlo nell'autoload significa che lo vuoi caricare automaticamente quando viene avviato il pc.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> quando lancio pon omni mi da questa risposta:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hai controllato il file che hai copiato a mano e quello postato? Probabilmente sono differenti in qualcosa, come per il caso crtscts.

 *Quote:*   

> x ^randomaze^ domanda fuori tema:

 

Come ti é già stato fatto notare più e più volte, per una nuova domanda si apre un nuovo thread. Punto.

----------

## grick

Piccola premessa: per amore della precisione il mio nickname e' 'grick' (con una k finale). Non che essere chiamato 'gric' mi offenda ma non posso far finta di non essermene accorto  :Smile: 

x jigi:

leggendo i precedenti post dai tuoi commenti credo di aver capito che ricopi i comandi a mano. Visto che puo' (ed e' stata causa di errori) ti consiglierei di utilizzare un piu' "moderno" copia/incolla.

Dato che operi in dual-boot, puoi utilizzare una penna USB oppure se un semplice floppy da 1,44 per il trasferimento dei dati. Poi se hai una partizione FAT32 (o una ext2/3 e annessi driver per WinXP) fai anche prima.

Riguardo i tuoi problemi di connessione [ oltre ad una verifica approfondita ripetuta n-volte (con n >= 12^10 volte)  :Smile:  ] 

l'importante e' che il device /dev/ttyACM0 sia stato creato (almeno per la parte di riconoscimento del cellulare siamo a posto).

Se dopo aver seguito questi semplici consigli (soprattutto per quel che riguarda il Copia/Incolla) sorgono altri strani problemi vediamo cosa si puo' fare  :Wink: 

----------

## jigi

^grick^

il modulo l'ho caricato e nella sezione "Character Device" ha creato il device /dev/ttyACM, non ACM0

in ppp vanno dallo 0 a 4 ma nessuno di questi rileva il modem, e neanche gl'altri

modprobe

```

Module           Size          Usedby

cdc_acm         10016         -

```

ciao

----------

## jigi

spero che tu non ti sia offeso è stato solo un errore di battitura

ciao grick

----------

## jigi

utlilizzando l'utilissimo "Cerca" ho trovato questo:

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Sincronizzazione_telefono

ho scaricato "kmobiletools-0-4-3-1.tar.bz2" ossia quello che veniva richiesto dopo l'emerge

l'ho copiato in /usr/portage/distfiles

ma come al solito non ne vuol sapere, mi dice che non esiste

il fatto è che fino a quando non vede il telefonino e di conseguenza il modem sono bloccato

si puo forzare emerge x fargli eseguire un determinato file?

ciao

----------

## jigi

ciao

ho smanettato per un po' ma nonostante

1. le indicazioni postate da ^grick^ siano tutte giuste

2. il dispositivo è rilevato sulla porta usb

non riesco in alcun modo a vedere il modem

vado in ppp, configurazione, modem, do i parametri relativi al siemens s55

```

50

AT

ATE0

50

70

OK

ATX3

ATDT

CONNECT

BUSY

NO CARRIER

NO DIALTONE

AT+cgdcont=1,"IP","web.omnitel.it"

OK

ATA

RING

CONNECT

+++

OK

50

M0L0/M1L1/M1L3

```

questi sono i parametri forniti dalla vodafone

però se io cerco di interrogare il modem questo non viene rilevato

avete qualche idea

ciao

----------

